# 1985 kingcab 7200 w/ 4.2l fuel problem



## azdave61 (Sep 8, 2009)

i have a 85 kingcab while driving home from work it sputtered and stalled was told it was a fuel pump isue well i changed both the fuel pump and filter. still no luck it will start when i add gas rigth to the carb but once it burned up it stops.what would be my next step also with my key in the on position my carb clicks any help would be helpful thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

There is a filter in the bottom of the pump, most people are not aware of that.
Try pulling a fuel line off in the engine bay (feeding the carb) stick it in a can and turn the key to the on position. See if you get gas... If you do then check out the carb, if you pull the fuel inlet, there is a small filter in there that might be clogged. Check the float, is it stuck? is the bowl filling with fuel etc (should have a sight glass) might also check the accelerator pump (piston) to see if its doing its job...


----------



## azdave61 (Sep 8, 2009)

just to update things after replace both the fuel pump and fuel filter and still not starting turns out there is a small fuel pump relay under the passenger seat under the carpet. it bolted to the body all by its self:


----------



## azdave61 (Sep 8, 2009)

*i'm back with more problems*

my 85 kingcab 720 with the 2.4 l engine is still giving me problems i changed out the fuel pump and fuel filter and the fuel pump relay which got it up and running but only lasted two days the it did the same thing it sputtered like it was out of gas and doesn't restat i have enough gas in it so could i have carb problems its driving my crazy thanks


----------

